# ID on this leopard gecko please



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

if its not clear in the picture she has a ruby red glaze over her eyes.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks Tremper Albino Reverse Stripe Eclipse (AKA RERS).
Some may call this a RAPTOR, but because it is not fully patternless it doesn't really warrant the name - If it were to loose the patterning as it matures it would then be a RAPTOR :2thumb:


----------



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

thats what i thought, how much would she have been worth then? do you have any rough idea?


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

I bought my male (with full ruby eyes) for £60


----------



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

thats what i payed for this little girl, to be honest i dont mind what she turns out like ill be happy whatever she looks like, but having a rough idea on the morph will help me no wether i can trust the guy i baught 3 of my geckos from


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

shes a beauty


----------



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

aww thanks, i am very happy with her, i think she was a nice find, shes a greedy little sod too so hopefully she will grow up nice and fast, ill have to be sure to post updates on her deleopment


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Aye, RAPTORs/RERS tend to go for around £50-100 over here now.


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

here is my male he is pretty similar to yours :flrt:


----------



## mrduff13 (Nov 18, 2012)

aw hes nice


----------



## chizo (Oct 27, 2012)

not sure but looks like a RAPTOR, loved the lavender color on him


----------

